# Xikar - HC Series Habano Colorado Cigar Review - HC



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great cigar nice flavors that went well together not harsh at all even to the nub worth the money I recommend to everyone

Read the full review here: Xikar - HC Series Habano Colorado Cigar Review - HC


----------



## circadianswing (Dec 23, 2012)

Really, can xikar make the best accessories and the best cigars?? I bought a single off cigar bid, and it was so good. Perfect construction, warm easy draw, and smooth flavor. I was so excited to get some more off cig monster, i did get a larger double toro, hoping its the same as the toro I had in smoke!


----------

